# Inserting a pic from a URL...changed?



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

my display settings are the same as always but when i insert a poic from a URL in a post it doesnt displainserted - just a link shows??


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Try unticking this bit below..........

__Retrieve remote file and reference locally


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Try unticking this bit below..........
> 
> __Retrieve remote file and reference locally


well that didnt work

i insert linked pics the same way i always have with the same settings and its fuked now FFS


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> well that didnt work
> 
> i insert linked pics the same way i always have with the same settings and its fuked now FFS


Me too. Doesn't work from a file on your pc either.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The whole system is fcuked at the minute I can't even change my avi


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Me too. Doesn't work from a file on your pc either.


inserting small images seems to work then beyond a certain size then just the hyperlink inserts

same from desk top........


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

have u changed avatars recently too???

they are tiny now.....150 x 150

mine was about 8kb before it would load


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This should now be fixed.

Let me know if you still have an issue.


----------

